# Replacement for Harrisons Banana Brunch



## The First Wolfy (Dec 20, 2020)

I've been doing a bunch of research on rat diets and what foods they need and I've got most of it down except for the main part of the diet. Every source I've looked at recommends Harrisons Banana Brunch Rabbit food but I live in the US and can't seem to find a place to buy it. Are there any US rabbit or other animal foods that are similar to Harrisons and suitable for a rat?


----------



## _dizzy_ (Mar 28, 2018)

I recommend oxbow 🙂
My rats like it and its nutritionally balanced.


----------



## CorbinDallasMyMan (Feb 24, 2017)

Personally, I would use a trusted rat kibble as the base for a mix.


----------



## The First Wolfy (Dec 20, 2020)

CorbinDallasMyMan said:


> Personally, I would use a trusted rat kibble as the base for a mix.


Do you know of any good brands?


----------



## 511958 (Feb 11, 2019)

The First Wolfy said:


> Do you know of any good brands?


I recommend Harlan 2014 or Oxbow Regal Rat


----------



## TwilxghtRat (Nov 27, 2020)

I agree with @Willow&Whiskers , Oxbow is one of the best rat foods! It’s pretty non-expensive and has all the proper nutrients for block food.


----------



## Phaeler (Jan 9, 2021)

The First Wolfy said:


> Do you know of any good brands?


Tiny Friends Farms Reggie Rat Mix is a great base mix. It almost matches the Harrisons Banana Bunch and I use it as my base mix.


----------



## Rin (Aug 24, 2021)

I recommend Mazuri and Oxbow


----------



## Tinytoes (Dec 23, 2020)

Mazuri is high in protein, so limit the amount especially for male rats. It can be used as a treat.


----------

